# Ferrari Scaglietti Spyder 1953 RARE!



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi :wave:

Not a car I've detailed as such but spotted this little beauty coming through are compound at work this week travelling from Harwich to Hook van Holand. I see a lot of exotic and supercars etc but not often you see something like this and thought someone else might also be interested .


IMG_0516 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0515 by lupostef, on Flickr

Had a good old chat with the owner of the car (who probably had enough of my child like questions :lol The car really was in fantastic condition I had to have a good look first to make sure it wasn't a replica it was that mint!! 
Bit of history the car was built in 1953 and was raced around the time it was built. There were 7 of these built and this is the only registered one :doublesho this is when I went on to ask the price of the car and insurance etc I just got a little smile and was told the owner didn't know! 
Loaded him on the ship in safe little spot as he was quite concerned about it on the ship, he was then driving from Holland to Italy for the car to stay at the Ferrari showroom for some events there. 
After I got him onboard the ship etc had a quick look on the internet at the model it was and presuming I got the correct info it sold 8 years ago for around £60m :doublesho :wall:

Cheers for reading 
Stef.


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

:argie::argie:

Its Red, Its a ferrari, It's Full of mega win.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Stef - not often you'll see something like that!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome car, never seen one of them before.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Certainly don't think I'll see it again given as its the only one, from what I can make out theres a few Spyders but not Scaglietti ones  The owner just looked like your average classic enthuasiast as well, quirky as he just gave a smurk when I asked the value of it, later to find out the 60+m price tag :lol: He must have some dosh to spare 
The bonus of my job getting to see cars like this and speak to the owners on pretty much a daily basis :thumb: 
I will have to start getting pictures of the rare and exotic cars I have on pretty much a daily basis . Also had a few 1920's Bugatti's that night.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Absolute beauty...most likely a race car built for the Miglia Mille, rest probably crashed, upgraded with new body or destroyed (old man Enzo usually had the old cars cut up which is why they are so rare).

I'm amazed you didn't ask what wax he's got on it !! You've let the side down badly there ...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> Absolute beauty...most likely a race car built for the Miglia Mille, rest probably crashed, upgraded with new body or destroyed (old man Enzo usually had the old cars cut up which is why they are so rare).
> 
> I'm amazed you didn't ask what wax he's got on it !! You've let the side down badly there ...


Miglia Mille was the little badge he had on his jacket actually :thumb:

:lol: I did ask about paint, detailing etc as it had clearly had some work done. Couldn't relate it back to anyone in the UK I'm affraid as it went to America to have some paint a few months before and it was "mopped" (owners words) there.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic stef :thumb: 

1953 166MM spyder scalietti (looks like 0050M chassis) 

Sergio Scalietti created some amazing cars and sadly died last year in November at a great age of 91....

Thanks for sharing :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

You seem to know your stuff then :lol: keep an eye peeled mates as I get quite a few things like this and will be taking more pictures .


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stunning car, the owner is very lucky. Just to have seen it in the flesh would have been a privilege.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> Absolute beauty...most likely a race car built for the Miglia Mille, rest probably crashed, upgraded with new body or destroyed (old man Enzo usually had the old cars cut up which is why they are so rare).
> 
> Crashed cars were even rebuilt at the factory and re-sold as new, as was the case of the 1956 Ferrari 857 S. That price of £60million sounds a tad high for a 166mm, they usually sell for around $1.7 million.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks epic! 

I'd be offering a business card for a freebie tbh!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful piece of machinery, having driven around Europe for a living I am not sure I would drive that from Holland to Italy, with a price tag as high as it would be I would have thought that any sensible owner would have had it transported, I know these cars need driving but.........:doublesho

Still a gorgeous car though :thumb:


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

What a fantastic car, and so rare

thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bradley said:


> RaceGlazer said:
> 
> 
> > Absolute beauty...most likely a race car built for the Miglia Mille, rest probably crashed, upgraded with new body or destroyed (old man Enzo usually had the old cars cut up which is why they are so rare).
> ...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers for the responses guys, made me more egar to get snapping at work


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Holy moley!!! That's a lot of money but what an amazing car!!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Given that the GTO went this year for £20m, I thought the valuation was OTT - and agree, 166s generally go for about a mill.

Its the Ferrari Concours in a month so I'll take a few snaps.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Speechless.


----------



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

that is lovely!!!


----------



## Jeffd (Mar 7, 2008)

You might like this....


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Just gorgeous:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

Why want a fantastic car....I was so close it as well...

I work in Harwich (DSV) so see quite a lot of different car heading off on the ships

GJUK


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumb:


RaceGlazer said:


> Given that the GTO went this year for £20m, I thought the valuation was OTT - and agree, 166s generally go for about a mill.
> 
> Its the Ferrari Concours in a month so I'll take a few snaps.


Trusty google made me look like a right mug then :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

GJUK said:


> Why want a fantastic car....I was so close it as well...
> 
> I work in Harwich (DSV) so see quite a lot of different car heading off on the ships
> 
> GJUK


Small world :lol:

You must see my VXR parked in the compound then .


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Irrespective of price, it’s still a beautiful car. I suspect the insurance for one of those is eye watering, but if you can afford the car, the insurance is a drop in the ocean.

Keep you eyes peeled Stef for more of the same…


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Insurance wouldn't be as much as you think - the cars do few miles, are not at risk of being stolen and although its worth a lot, rebuil costs for even a massive prang will only be a relatively small proportion of their value. 
Plus these type of owners have many cars, are very discreet - I doubt he pays more than £10k for insurance.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I accept what you are say 100% and whole heartedly agree, but £10k is still a lot of money in real terms.

Say it slowly, and say it out loud… “Ten Thousand Pounds” then think what you could buy with £10k :lol:

But, at the end of the day, we are talking of people in another league to you and I and I would think 99% of DW members, so these guys do not see £10k like you and I.

Anyway, still a nice car whatever the cost


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Took a few pictures of an old Jag yesterday not even sure of the model, will stick them up today if I get a chance .


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I know what you mean re: insurance costs, though these cars are an investment and I'd expect that car is going up in value by 100k a year anyway. Its therefore so nice seeing one being properly used.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeffd said:


> You might like this....
> 
> Ferrari 166MM - YouTube


Sound was awesome but the standard of driving on public roads was shocking.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bit of a dig up here :lol:

Couldn't get close enough to have a chat today as I was rushed off my feet  but pretty sure I saw this coming off the boat a few nights ago :wave:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

This is the sort of stuff I insure every day and £10k is a tad OTT 

Vintage Ferrari values are going a bit mental right now too - a GTO sold recently for $39m and even F40's are now fetching £500,000 - I can remember when decent ones went for sub-£150k :doublesho

Very sensible place to put your money right now.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

That is very nice indeed.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Beautiful looking motor!:thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

A beauty. Someone had done some lovely work on it. Bet they were sweating at the time as well on a car of that value


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome car :argie:


Brian


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

What a stunning bit of kit :doublesho


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

What a beautiful car! So old and yet so good looking still! Can't beat a good Ferrari!


----------



## Scotty SD (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, thats a lovely car


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Isn't it just!


----------

